# ieísmo



## Alandria

Tenho uma impressão de que além do dialeto caipira, a vocalização do LH (ieísmo) acontece em alguns países africanos de língua portuguesa, quem já tenha ouvido, poderia me confirmar?


----------



## edupa

O ieísmo parece ser uma fato lingüístico comum a outras línguas latinas, entre as quais o francês parece ter sido a mais influenciada por esse fenômeno. Por exemplo (por favor, desculpem minha vergonhosa ignorância em relação ao francês):

travaille > ta-va-yie

É simplesmente uma passagem palatal. É então natural o mesmo ocorrer no português, mas em nossa língua o ieísmo acabou sendo restrito a um registro popular. 

Aqui em São Paulo essa passagem palatal é usada em algumas palavras para expressar uma conotação negativa, como desprezo, indignação, ou para expressar humor. Por exemplo:

"Que véia (velha) lerda no volante!"

"Que muiézinha (mulherzinha) chata!"

"Ele faz o que dá na teia (telha)!"


Apesar de ser típico do falar capiria, ouve-se muito isso aqui em São Paulo, na boca das pessoas da dita classe média. 

Isso tudo para me dirigir à Bebela e dizer que a discussão acerca do falar caipira é feita aqui sem nenhum preconceito, nenhuma intenção de discriminar quem quer que seja. 

As mesmas mudanças fonéticas podem ser verificadas tanto na falar caipira como no falar de uma cidade grande. Não tem nada demais. 

Além do que, "falar caipira" é um termo comumente usado no meio acadêmico, como neste intressante artigo filológico sobre o assunto. 

Abraços


----------



## ronanpoirier

Aqui isso (/lh/ --> /j/) seria considerado algo "feio".
A unica expressão que usamos é "véio", que significa "cara", "gajo", e serve como vocativo e raramente como substantivo. 
A versão feminina, assim como a masculina, também pode-se usar para falar duma pessoa idosa, mas como substantivo somente.
Como adjetivo, nunca ocorre.


----------



## Alandria

Aqui também isso ocorre, mas só nas palavras que o Edupa exemplificou. Isso é uma exceção por aqui, não é a regra. Até porque usamos o fonema [lj] no Espírito Santo (na Bahia também), não o [ʎ] como em quase todo o Brasil e Portugal.


----------



## edupa

Alandria said:


> Até porque usamos o fonema [lj] no Espírito Santo (na Bahia também), não o [ʎ] como em quase todo o Brasil e Portugal.


 

O fonema [lj] parece também ser usado na região de Belém do Pará.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Alandria said:


> Tenho uma impressão de que além do dialeto caipira, a vocalização do LH (ieísmo) acontece em alguns países africanos de língua portuguesa, quem já tenha ouvido, poderia me confirmar?


Imagino que você esteja influenciada pelo nosso "preto véio", aquele personagem afável e cheio de sabedoria da primeira parte do século passado, que, alforriado e integrado a famílias mais abastadas, passou a freqüentar o imaginário brasileiro.

Conheço bastante os países africanos de língua portuguesa e posso assegurar que não, eles não praticam "ieísmo" (mais uma palavra que aprendi neste forum...). Pelo menos na elite burocrática, grupo com o qual tive mais contato, não percebi esse tipo de vocalização. Na verdade, o português falado nos PALOP é emulação natural, mas não necessariamente fiel, do acento lusitano - muito embora o ritmo do falar angolano seja mais próximo do Brasil do que de Portugal, na minha opinião. Mas nem em Angola ouvi o tal "ieísmo".

Com a palavra os angolanos, moçambicanos, santomenses, guineenses e caboverdianos.


----------



## Vanda

Acredito que vocês vão gostar deste artigo dum professor da UERJ sobre o dialeto caipira. 


> 9) O _*ieísmo* _representa a passagem da palatal  [l] a [y], fenômeno que alguns estudiosos afirmam ser um fato geral na linguagem popular brasileira, o que não é consistente, todavia, em razão dos ensinamentos fornecidos atualmente por alguns mapas lingüísticos:  [´ fiyu], [or´ vayu], [´ karvayu];
> O _*ieísmo*_ é, de um modo geral, fato românico conhecidíssimo. no caso brasileiro, porém, existem forte razões para que o consideremos um caso interno de desfonolização popular.



e aqui fala do ieísmo rural na Bahia.


----------



## Zahrah

Também nunca tinha ouvido falar de "eísmo" mas sim de dígrafo, neste caso vocálico.

Falando dos PALOPs, encontrei por acaso algo interessante num artigo da Wikipedia sobre o alfabeto de Cabo Verde, onde refere que o ALUPEC - Alfabeto Unificado para a Escrita do Caboverdiano, inclui para além das 23 letras do alfabeto 4 dígrafos.

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfabeto_Unificado_para_a_Escrita_do_Caboverdiano


----------



## Outsider

Zahrah said:


> Também nunca tinha ouvido falar de "eísmo" mas sim de dígrafo, neste caso vocálico.


*I*eísmo, Zahrah. É uma palavra que importámos informalmente do espanhol.

Nunca reparou como muitos _hispanohablantes_ pronunciam _calle_ como "caye" em vez de "calhe"? Isto é o que se chama _yeísmo_.


----------



## Vanda

Uma coisa puxa outra. Vejam este artigo sobre o ieísmo no francês, no galego, em Portual e em dialetos crioulos portugueses.(página 4).

E, sem querer sair do tópico, mas chamando a atenção: vejam também sobre a queda do r final de palavra na língua popular de todo o Brasil, no francês, provençal e andaluz. (na página, logo antes do ieísmo)


----------



## Outsider

Vanda said:


> Vejam este artigo sobre o ieísmo no francês, no galego, em Portual e em dialetos crioulos portugueses.(página 4).


Nunca ouvi falar de nenhuma região de Portugal em que houvesse ieísmo. Na Galiza, sim. Lá, está bastante espalhado.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Vanda said:


> Uma coisa puxa outra. Vejam este artigo sobre o ieísmo no francês, no galego, em Portual e em dialetos crioulos portugueses.(página 4).
> 
> E, sem querer sair do tópico, mas chamando a atenção: vejam também sobre a queda do r final de palavra na língua popular de todo o Brasil, no francês, provençal e andaluz. (na página, logo antes do ieísmo)


Ela fala em "dialetos" crioulos portugueses. Que eu saiba, apenas em Cabo Verde e na Guiné-Bissau existe o crioulo. Nos demais PALOP, podem-se falar várias línguas nativas, a maioria de origem bantu, mas não algum tipo de crioulo (corrijam-me, por favor). Portanto, se for o caso de procurar ieísmos nos crioulos de Cabo Verde e da Guiné-Bissau (que são muito parecidos entre si), basta pôr um CD da Cesária Évora e prestar atenção. Mas será difícil: como não compreendemos o crioulo, como poderemos distinguir um ieísmo de um autêntico ditongo?


----------



## Outsider

Há resquícios de crioulos de origem portuguesa em países de íngua oficial não portuguesa (e também no Brasil, ao que parece). A Wikipedia tem uma lista.



Dom Casmurro said:


> Mas será difícil: como não compreendemos o crioulo, como poderemos distinguir um ieísmo de um autêntico ditongo?


Suponho que a idea seja que, em palavras derivadas do português, se considera que há ieísmo quando o "lh" passa a "i" na língua crioula.


----------



## Zahrah

Outsider said:


> *I*eísmo, Zahrah. É uma palavra que importámos informalmente do espanhol.
> 
> Nunca reparou como muitos _hispanohablantes_ pronunciam _calle_ como "caye" em vez de "calhe"? Isto é o que se chama _yeísmo_.


 
Olá Outsider,

Por acaso nunca tive essa percepção tão aguçada, talvez por não falar assim com tantos espanhóis ou dar mais atenção a outras línguas.

Outra coisa, e desculpem-me todos os que mencionaram o fenómeno em francês, mas não acho que haja "ieísmo" na língua, pelo menos, nunca o vi ou vejo como tal... talvez porque o encare em francês de maneira diferente.


----------



## Outsider

O francês já é "ieísta" há tanto tempo que nem se dá por isso. No entanto, é certo que, como em espanhol, o dígrafo "ll" se lê muitas vezes como um "i" semivogal. O nosso som "lh" não existe no francês actual, mas, por comparação com as outras línguas românicas, e levando em conta a história da língua, parece plausível que tenha existido no passado.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Sem procurar diminuir o artigo da Wikipedia, no qual aprendi muita coisa, vejo ali umas inconsistências. Por exemplo, nesta passagem:





> Since most of the African creole speakers had a Portuguese father and an African mother, they were raised (_criados_) by their African mother, not as slaves, and were servants in the house of their fathers.


Isto pode ser válido para Cabo Verde, com sua população predominantemente mestiça, mas denifitivamente não se aplica à Guiné-Bissau, onde, em que pese a sua população com níveis exíguos de mestiçagem, o uso do crioulo é absolutamente disseminado.

Outra passagem que me suscitou dúvida:





> Lingua franca and national language of Guinea-Bissau


 Aqui, tenho quase certeza de que o autor confundiu Cabo Verde (onde o crioulo tornou-se, por lei, língua oficial do país, ao lado do português) com a Guiné-Bissau (onde essa oficialização, que eu saiba, ainda não ocorreu).


----------



## Zahrah

Agora me lembro Outsider, dos meus tempos de escola do "l" _mouillé en français._


----------



## Outsider

Dom Casmurro said:


> Outra passagem que me suscitou dúvida: Aqui, tenho quase certeza de que o autor confundiu Cabo Verde (onde o crioulo tornou-se, por lei, língua oficial do país, ao lado do português) com a Guiné-Bissau (onde essa oficialização, que eu saiba, ainda não ocorreu).


Penso que eles fazem uma distinção entre "língua oficial" e "língua nacional"...


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Outsider said:


> Penso que eles fazem uma distinção entre "língua oficial" e "língua nacional"...


O link em "national language" remete a outro artigo da Wikipedia, onde se lê:





> A national language declared as such by legislation is the same as an Official language.


----------



## Outsider

Tem de ler tudo em contexto. Estão a explicar a diferença entre língua oficial e língua nacional:



> A national language is a language (or language variant, i.e. dialect) which represents the national identity of a nation or country. A national language is used for political and legal discourse.
> 
> Some countries have more than one national language, such as Canada which uses both French and English. A national language declared as such by legislation is the same as an Official language. It is different for that reason from the national predominant language, which is a national language only through de facto use or by historical association with a particular nation.


----------



## Alandria

edupa said:


> O fonema [lj] parece também ser usado na região de Belém do Pará.



Pelo que eu conheço do sotaque paraense. Reparo que pronunciam a palavra galinha como [ga'ʎĩɲa] (palatalização do l antes de "i" e "e" átono final!!), enquanto eu pronuncio [galij̃ɐ]. Vou tentar reparar se pronunciam o dígrafo "lh" sem a palatalização.  

Se você tiver alguma fonte de estudo sobre isso, me recomende, porque fiquei curiosa.


----------



## tom_in_bahia

Pode ver também que espanhol, como francês, passou essa mudança: "ll"

Ainda tem regiões (Aragão / Aragón) onde se ouve o /lj/, porém a maioria dos falantes nativos de espanhol já falam faz tempo "ll" como /j/. E, na Argentina, passou para /S/, ou seja o som de "ch" em português.


----------



## Alandria

Vocês estão se confundindo. [lj] não é um fonema lateral palatal. [lj] é diferente de [ʎ], apesar de serem bem próximos. Às vezes é preciso fazer um palatograma para saber qual dos dois o falante usa.

Este fonema abaixo é o padrão no Português em si (brasileiro e europeu) e no espanhol da espanha (padrão):

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lateral_palatal


----------



## ronanpoirier

Alandria said:
			
		

> Reparo que pronunciam a palavra galinha como [ga'ʎĩɲa] (palatalização do l antes de "i" e "e" átono final!!)


Acho que essa pronúncia do L antes de /i/ ou /j/ é muito comum nas grandes cidades do Sul, Sudeste e Centro-Oeste.
Mas muitas vezes eu me pego e também os meus familiares (tanto os do RS quanto os de SC) falando o "li" como /li/ ou /Li/ (L = dark L), o que eu acho engraçadinho. 

Por curiosidade, ieísmo também ocorre no húngaro. O dígrafo LY atualmente é pronunciado como a letra J.



			
				Tom_in_bahia said:
			
		

> Ainda tem regiões (Aragão / Aragón) onde se ouve o /lj/, porém a maioria dos falantes nativos de espanhol já falam faz tempo "ll" como /j/


Ai, essa história da pronúncia do LL/Y em espanhol cansa a minha beleza. Até agora não sei como se fala em cada região (excetuando-se no dialeto Rioplantense, que é /zh/ [pessoas mais velhas] ou /sh/ [pessoas mais novas]).


----------



## Outsider

Em quase todo o mundo hispanófono, pronuncia-se como uma fricativa palatal sonora, um som parecido com o do "i" semivogal, mas que em rigor não existe em português.


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

Aqui em SP, muitos também dizem "caray", eu substituição ao termo completo.


----------



## Nonstar

Fernando de Carvalho said:


> Aqui em SP, muitos também dizem "caray", eu substituição ao termo completo.


"Te amo _bagaray". _


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

Nonstar said:


> "Te amo _bagaray". _



Essa nunca ouvi, rs., ouço mais "pa caray".
Ha até uma música caipira que diz "bebo pa carai".


----------



## Ari RT

E caray véi?


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

Teria de ser "caray[,] véi", rs.


----------



## guihenning

_Carai_, no caso. Já que não há ípsilon em português.
Mas acho que aqui o ieísmo não é o mesmo. Percebo as formas "pa carai" e "bagarai" como eufemismos de "p(a)ra caralho", assim como "paca, pacas, praca" (v. Houaiss) e assim por diante. Formas tônicas também não parecem perder o "lho" e nem quando, ao falar do pênis, chama-se-lhe _caralho_. No fim das contas nem parece ser um ieísmo _per se, _mas uma forma que, quando não se relaciona ao pênis, tem locuções eufemistas que coincidentemente parecem ieísmo.


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

guihenning said:


> _Carai_, no caso. Já que não há ípsilon em português.
> Mas acho que aqui o ieísmo não é o mesmo. Percebo as formas "pa carai" e "bagarai" como eufemismos de "p(a)ra caralho", assim como "paca, pacas, praca" (v. Houaiss) e assim por diante. Formas tônicas também não parecem perder o "lho" e nem quando, ao falar do pênis, chama-se-lhe _caralho_. No fim das contas nem parece ser um ieísmo _per se, _mas uma forma que, quando não se relaciona ao pênis, tem locuções eufemistas que coincidentemente parecem ieísmo.



Por influência de telenovelas colombianas e mexicanas, alguns de nós escrevem com «y» mesmo, por influência do castelhano desses países.


----------



## Nonstar

_Bagarai/bagaray_ (véi) é a versão  alcoolizada.


----------

